# Joining TTOC at brooklands



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Hi,

Will i beable to jon the TTOC at brooklands 

Thanks Gavin


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Of course  Come to the TTOC marquee and we'll (Graeme :wink: ) will sort you out... we would however appreciate you buying a ticket on-line (even if you say that you'll pay on the gate). This will help us greatly on the day...

http://shop.ttoc.co.uk

PS Could you do your membership on-line also and put a comment on the comment field that you'll pay at Brooklands for both :?:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

That way you can have members price for your ticket, rather than paying non-member price and then becoming a member on the day!


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

nutts said:


> Of course  Come to the TTOC marquee and we'll (Graeme :wink: ) will sort you out... we would however appreciate you buying a ticket on-line (even if you say that you'll pay on the gate). This will help us greatly on the day...
> 
> http://shop.ttoc.co.uk
> 
> PS Could you do your membership on-line also and put a comment on the comment field that you'll pay at Brooklands for both :?:


Hi,

Just ordered the membership online and left a comment in the box regarding payment etc.

I could not seem to beable to remove the shipping charges etc, but i am sure we can sort that out on the day.

See you on Sunday 

Thanks Gavin


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'll sort that  Do you want me to add your Brooklands ticket to your order and remove the p&p for that too?

Is it just 1 ticket?


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

nutts said:


> I'll sort that  Do you want me to add your Brooklands ticket to your order and remove the p&p for that too?
> 
> Is it just 1 ticket?


Hi,

Just the membership please, as i have sort a ticket already

Thanks Gavin


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Black market tickets :lol: :lol:


----------

